# Do I Have a Confrontation?



## Ready for Confrontation (Oct 7, 2016)

I recently separated from my husband in July. We have had several issues over the last 16 years together with communication and infidelity on his part. We are still living in the same house - he sleeps downstairs, i stay upstairs. We have two young children so it seemed to help with whatever transition was coming. A few days ago he told me because we are separated he wants to continue to live in the house but be free to "hang out with the guys" whenever he wants. Yes, sounds like he wants to continue to live with his family but do his own thing on the side. A few days ago he left his cell out while he was in the shower. I saw texts from a woman he works with. To summarize she was married but was in the middle of a divorce and made mention of their affair. I have no idea how long things have been going on between them but in her texts she is already writing she loves him. I can't even stand the sight of my estranged husband right now and he keeps asking me what is wrong. I have the woman's name and cell number. Do I confront my husband? Confront her? Call the woman's ex? I know it sounds crazy. Or do I simply go to a lawyer and file divorce papers? I would hate to do this to my children but I am so irate I don't even know what to do.


----------



## farsidejunky (Mar 19, 2014)

It depends on what you want. Do you want to remain married? This doesn't sound like he first affair based on your deacription.

The answer to your question largely depends on what you want.


----------

